# Our pigeons



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Fantail pair I got last Sunday. Today I found an egg already so hopefully it's fertile.



















This is really my dad's bird since he found it in our backyard last summer.



















That's it, we only have three birds.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Awesome looking birds! I really doubt that your fantails will hatch the eggs out tho if they are new to the loft. But I have been wrong before.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty birds  Did the owner of the bird not want it back?....


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice looking birds !!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Good looking birds!*


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Is that a portugues tumbler?


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for comments everyone.




MaryOfExeter said:


> Pretty birds  Did the owner of the bird not want it back?....


Like I said my dad found it in our backyard one day, we don't even know where it came from. No one around us keeps pigeons, or at least we don't see anyone flying any.



Zippy said:


> Is that a portugues tumbler?


No idea what it is. Would be nice to find out though.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's an IPB band, so you can easily trace it. Just contact Foy's and give them the band info.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's an IPB band, so you can easily trace it. Just contact Foy's and give them the band info.



Can you do that for me? Here's band info ipb 2007 6274. If they want bird back contact me here.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there another letter on there? Like a B (size 8 for homers) or an R (size 7 for rollers etc).


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Is there another letter on there? Like a B (size 8 for homers) or an R (size 7 for rollers etc).


Missed that one. Went and double check and there was a R next to IPB.

Thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Dennis Ethen

Royalton Mn

320 584 5236


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Dennis Ethen
> 
> Royalton Mn
> 
> 320 584 5236


Thanks for taking the time to do this. I called the number and his wife picked up, but said he was not home. I explained alittle about the bird, when and where it was found. She said most likely Dennis sold it to someone else and he would of probably want me to just keep if he was the one to lose the bird. She said if I want I can try to reach him tomorrow morning so I might do that to see if he can remember who he sold it to. BTW I did a quick Google Map search and Royalton, MN is about 86 miles away from where I live in Brooklyn Park, MN.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh you're welcome  It was no problem. When you get a hold of him ask him what breed it is  I was thinking a tipler or something.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh you're welcome  It was no problem. When you get a hold of him ask him what breed it is  I was thinking a tipler or something.


It would be nice to find out the breed so I can try to find him a proper mate.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Dennis. He said he did sold it to someone in the cities and I should just keep it or if I don't raise pigeons than maybe take it to the Humane Society. Found out it is a Birmingham roller, only pigeons he raises are rollers and Lahores, and he has been raising rollers since the 70s.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful birds  when a pigeon comes to you, it's a gift, that's how I started


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Eel Noob said:


> Just got off the phone with Dennis. He said he did sold it to someone in the cities and I should just keep it or if I don't raise pigeons than maybe take it to the Humane Society. Found out it is a Birmingham roller, only pigeons he raises are rollers and Lahores, and he has been raising rollers since the 70s.


*I hope you do keep it, it is lovely and A GIFT!*


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah. I wondered if it was indeed a roller, even though it doesn't have the traditional roller look. A reduced black, and a pretty one at that. Probably why it doesn't look like most others.


----------

